

Fialka: the bigger, better, Russian Enigma - liotier
http://www.wondersandmarvels.com/2014/11/fialka-the-bigger-better-russian-enigma.html

======
omonra
One correction - fialka is not color purple but the flower Viola
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viola_(plant)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viola_\(plant\))

It follows the Russian military tradition of naming weapon systems with rather
incongruous names that rather befit children toys (or actually are names of
characters from children's books) - such as the butterfly, apricot, the little
ballerina, the squirrel, bouquet, little lamb (that's just ones starting with
a and b).

Full list (in Russian):
[https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5...](https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%B8%D1%8F)

------
acqq
Referenced first is an impressive:

"Cryptanalysis of GOST"

[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2012/Fahrplan/attachments/2243...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2012/Fahrplan/attachments/2243_GOST_29C3_long.pdf)

